# Accessing Voicemail



## mickeyg (4 Jul 2008)

I am abroad at the moment (in the US) and am trying to access my voicemail on my mobile phone. Normally I would use 171 at home but this doesnt work. Any ideas on what I should be dialling??


----------



## Pulse (4 Jul 2008)

Put a 5 in between your prefix and number 
ie: say your numbers is +353 86 123 4567
+353 86 5 123 4567


----------



## NicolaM (4 Jul 2008)

If you have Vodafone this is what you do:
1. Key in your international mailbox number by dialling a 5 after the 87 prefix (e.g. 00 353 87 5 123 4567).
2. When you hear your greeting, press # to interrupt it.
3. Key in your password (which is 0000, unless you have personalised it).
4. Press # and then 1 to listen to your messages.
For O2:
Your mailbox number is your mobile number with 5 after the prefix. For example, for mobile number 086 1234567 the mailbox number would be: 086 5 1234567.
Nicola


----------



## Bubbly Scot (4 Jul 2008)

Thanks Nicola, I'm going abroad and it never occured to me I wouldn't know how to access my mailbox. Have just tried that and it works, from Ireland at least.

Cheers, M'dear.

Thanks to Pulse too, just saw you gave same advice.


----------



## NicolaM (4 Jul 2008)

You're welcome Bubbly.
PS if you just put the '5' into your mobile number, that just rings dircetly into your mailbox (ie so you can leave a message). You need to put the 0000 code in to actually access the messages as far as I am aware
Nicola


----------



## g1g (4 Jul 2008)

unless you have changed the code.  Shouldnt have the code at 0000 as people can go in and take your messages or change your voicemail too


----------



## Complainer (4 Jul 2008)

NicolaM said:


> You're welcome Bubbly.
> PS if you just put the '5' into your mobile number, that just rings dircetly into your mailbox (ie so you can leave a message). You need to put the 0000 code in to actually access the messages as far as I am aware
> Nicola



So you haven't changed your password then Nicola? You know that anyone who knows your number can check your voicemail and/or change the greeting?


----------



## NicolaM (4 Jul 2008)

That is true. 
0000 instruction as per my post above, taken from Vodafone website, which also says 'unless you have personalised' the code. I just didn't re-write that in my second post!

However, I have to admit mine is still on 0000 
Actually, I'm not going to change it from 0000 as I don't think my mail box or messages would be very interesting to anyone!
Nicola


----------



## Bubbly Scot (4 Jul 2008)

Mine is changed. I was able to get in and check messages, once I remembered what I had changed the password to. My brain will seize when I have to remember the code to get to Ireland, maybe I should pregramme it into my phone before I go.

Ofcourse the alternative would be to forget all about the phone while I'm gone but I'm not good at doing that.


----------

